# Twelve tone commercial



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I did a search for this here, but it didn't come up. I imagine you've all seen it already, it's been out a long while now. But I'll post it here anyway just in case anyone might not have. And because it makes me laugh.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

That is a very good laugh every time I watch it. Priceless. "And the virtuosic opening display of Berg's violin concerto..."


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

rojo said:


> I did a search for this here, but it didn't come up. I imagine you've all seen it already, it's been out a long while now. But I'll post it here anyway just in case anyone might not have. And because it makes me laugh.


Hadn't seen it! Thanks! It's very funny  Especially the part that World Violist mentioned!


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Haven't seen it for a long time, still very funny though especially "There's a guest appearance from Igor... STRAVINSKY!"


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome! Though I wish the video part was a little more parody-ish of the typical "Greatest Hits of X" commercials.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

mueske said:


> Hadn't seen it! Thanks! It's very funny  Especially the part that World Violist mentioned!


More than happy to oblige, mueske.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

That made my day. Favorited.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I had to "favorite" that! (Anyone browsing my favorites is going to think I'm about three people or have multiple personality disorder.) Thanks.


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow such a cool video buddy. I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Weston said:


> I had to "favorite" that! (Anyone browsing my favorites is going to think I'm about three people or have multiple personality disorder.) Thanks.


Same here..  But that's because I had my account since I was 14 years old or so. Al the music and stuff I found funny are still on my favourites.


----------



## PoliteNewYorker (Dec 20, 2009)

HAHAHA! What is the source of this GEM?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

^ It says this about the video on the video poster's channel.



> Audio: a production, done in 1977 by Robert Conrad, the founder of WCLV classical radio in Cleveland, Ohio, USA. The script was written by conductor Kenneth Jean and Mathias Bamert is said to have had a role in the production.
> Video: ascvideo (Arnold Schönberg Center, Wien)


There is more commentary about the video, but it's in German, and I don't speak German.


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

I had never seen that before. Thanks for sharing!

Though, it does raise a question - 

Le Sacre...I don't think I've heard those 11 notes played that slowly in any of the recordings I have/heard. Is that what the actual tempo is supposed to be?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Just found this:

http://www.therestisnoise.com/2006/02/you_vill_enjoy_.html

According to Alex Ross:



> the monstrously slow rendition of the 11/4 bar in Stravinsky's Rite comes courtesy of the dulcet baton of Lorin Maazel - an in-joke for Cleveland listeners.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

This was brilliant.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Great parody. That was awesome.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

- what do you think, real or fake?


----------

